# Did anyone else get kicked out this afternoon?



## mudbug (Apr 21, 2006)

whenever I tried to click to a different forum, or even look at a thread, I got a message saying there was a problem with the database.

Rebooted and refreshed several times, with no luck.

finally turned the computer off and went to start dinner.  

Now I'm back, with no idea why.


----------



## Alix (Apr 21, 2006)

Me too mudbug, I went and vacuumed the house. LOL. Seems there are cleaner houses when DC goes down for a bit.


----------



## mudbug (Apr 21, 2006)

glad it wasn't just me!  anyone else?


----------



## middie (Apr 21, 2006)

I didn't get kicked out. I couldn't even get IN to get kicked out lol


----------



## mudbug (Apr 21, 2006)

something weird is going on.  there's a thread about cooking ling by bbrennan in the road food forum that isn't really there.

I sense a disturbance in The Force.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 21, 2006)

na na na na  me too, thought maybe I smelled bad    Whew am I glad I'm not alone



kadesma


----------



## vyapti (Apr 21, 2006)

I wonder if an e-mail was sent to the administrator every time I hit 'refresh.'  I hope not.  If so, I'm sure we filled somebody's in-box.


----------



## mudbug (Apr 21, 2006)

Andy R., how full is your mailbox? I hit Refresh until it wasn't fresh anymore.


----------



## middie (Apr 21, 2006)

twilight zone perhaps ?


----------



## Alix (Apr 21, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> something weird is going on. there's a thread about cooking ling by bbrennan in the road food forum that isn't really there.
> 
> I sense a disturbance in The Force.


 
You can't get into this thread? Something is definitely not cool today.


----------



## mudbug (Apr 21, 2006)

no, Alix.  I read it originally in the Fish and Seafood forum, but when I go the the page for Discuss Cooking Forums - there it is, listed under the Road Food one.  

Tres weird.


----------



## Alix (Apr 21, 2006)

Checking....


----------



## mish (Apr 21, 2006)

Same here, Mud.  Couldn't get in/reply.  Looks like we're ON.


----------



## mudbug (Apr 21, 2006)

well, girls, I think this calls for a sit-down with some coffee and pastries to get over the angst.


----------



## Alix (Apr 21, 2006)

OK, now that is just downright weird. When you click on that it sends you to Fish and Seafood. My only guess is that was the last thing posted in that forum and so it remains. I'm going to test that theory.


----------



## mudbug (Apr 21, 2006)

mish, did you get the PM I sent you?


----------



## Alix (Apr 21, 2006)

Its gone now. I have tea right now is that OK mudbug?


----------



## licia (Apr 21, 2006)

I got on but couldn't move - then when I tried to move it kicked me to the "problem on the site" or something similar. I, too, had work to do. Glad it is ok.


----------



## mudbug (Apr 21, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Its gone now. I have tea right now is that OK mudbug?


 
certainly. whatever floats your boat!


----------



## Alix (Apr 21, 2006)

Floats my kidneys anyway. LOL


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 21, 2006)

I am so glad that I wasn't here then!! I would have gone nuts!! I was with the youngest ds getting him a new truck. I'm glad that everything is back to normal, well, as normal as it gets around there anyway


----------



## Constance (Apr 21, 2006)

I took a nap this afternoon. Guess I slept through the whole thing.


----------



## BrianMorin (Apr 21, 2006)

I was having problems with the system too. I would get notified of a message and when I got there I couldn't find it. So I went to another post that the person who sent me the mystery post and replyed through that way. I could even see the mystery post when I scrolled down, while I was in the text editor area. That was the only way I could find it. 

I got in touch with GB, as it was on one of his forums that it first happened (it has happened elsewhere  since) and he recommened that I clear my cache. I did that and got good results. That is not very scientific however, because it could have been just by happenstance at the same time as I cleared my cache. Anyway I now have my "Fox" clear it's cache everytime I close it down. IE has something similar. Something about "checking for new versions of stored pages" I have that set on Automatic. (*tools - Internet options - General tab *  in the middle of the page *Temperary internet files * last button on the right *settings*

Hope this can help? @#%!  Computers! _But how could we live without them???_


----------



## mish (Apr 21, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> mish, did you get the PM I sent you?


 
Thanks, Mud.  Just got it.  Will RSVP when I read.  Thank you.     It just wasn't going back to the site to view.  Didn't forget cha.


----------



## amber (Apr 21, 2006)

Same thing happened to me today, database error, I only refreshed once and then kept check back now and then.


----------



## licia (Apr 21, 2006)

I hate to admit this, but I don't know how to clear the cache.  Is there another name for this that may be more familiar?


----------



## GB (Apr 21, 2006)

Licia, it depends on which web browser you are using. Different browsers call it different things. Are you using Internet Explorer?


----------



## GB (Apr 21, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> no, Alix.  I read it originally in the Fish and Seafood forum, but when I go the the page for Discuss Cooking Forums - there it is, listed under the Road Food one.
> 
> Tres weird.


I was in the process of moving that thread from Road Food to Fish when I started having problems. Maybe that is part of the reason it was acting funky.


----------



## licia (Apr 22, 2006)

Yes, GB, I am using Internet Explorer.  DH has been doing something to the computer - I had to log in at everything I've tried to do. Sometimes it starts to get slow for no apparent reason. I suppose he was working on that.


----------



## GB (Apr 22, 2006)

Licia if you look at the top of your IE window you will see some options (File, Edit, View, etc.). Click on Tools and then Internet Options. That will open a box. In the middle of that box will be something called Temorary Internet Files and there will be three buttons (Delete Cookies, Delete Files, Settings). Click on delete files and then click on OK when the box pops up. You can do the same for cookies if you want. It is good to do this every once in a while as it will keep things running smoother. Thing of it similar to cleaning out the fridge


----------



## licia (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks.  I don't know if it is my imagination or it really happened, but it seems a little faster now.


----------



## BrianMorin (Apr 22, 2006)

Your discription is much more like a recipe for cooking GB.  

Licia: It is no supprise that things work smoother, the fridge is now clean.


----------



## GB (Apr 22, 2006)

licia said:
			
		

> Thanks.  I don't know if it is my imagination or it really happened, but it seems a little faster now.


It is not your imagination at all. As you surf the web you computer saves a lot of junk. Over time it really adds up. That junk can slow things down and make things not work right. An occasional cleaning like you just did will make things better


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 23, 2006)

I haven't been able to get onsite here today unless I come in thru a "back door" - i.e. via an e-mail that someone has replied to a thread I've posted on.  Otherwise I get a "site unavailable" message.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 23, 2006)

Hang in there Breezy, you're not alone...With the great people who run this for us it will be fine soon.
kadesma


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 23, 2006)

It seems to have stopped now.  Who knows - it could just as easily be something at my end.  I'm a complete techno-idiot, so when something goes awry, I'm completely lost - lol!!


----------



## mudbug (Apr 23, 2006)

Whenever we have had problems before, it usually is in the service of adding some nice new feature.

I can be patient again.


----------

